# The Seven stages of Aging o Horseback



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

*thought this would be fun .  Im at stage 1 and sometimes 2. how bout the rest of you's ?*


*the Seven Stages of Aging on Horseback
**

**Stage 1:* Fall off pony. Bounce. Laugh. Climb back on. Repeat.

*Stage 2:* Fall off horse. Run after horse, cussing. Climb back on by shimmying up horse’s neck. Ride until sundown.

*Stage 3:* Fall off horse. Use sleeve of shirt to stanch bleeding. Have friend help you get back on horse. Take two Advil and apply ice packs when you get home. Ride next day.

*Sta[ge 4*: Fall off horse. Refuse advice to call ambulance; drive self to urgent care clinic. Entertain nursing staff with tales of previous daredevil stunts on horseback. Back to riding before cast comes off.

*Stage 5:* Fall off horse. Temporarily forget name of horse and name of husband. Flirt shamelessly with paramedics when they arrive. Spend week in hospital while titanium pins are screwed in place. Start riding again before doctor gives official okay.

*Stage 6:* Fall off horse. Fail to see any humor when hunky paramedic says, “You again?” Gain firsthand knowledge of advances in medical technology thanks to stint in ICU. Convince self that permanent limp isn’t that noticeable. Promise husband you’ll give up riding. One week later purchase older, slower, shorter horse.

*Stage 7:* Slip off horse. Relieved when artificial joints and implanted medical devices seem unaffected. Tell husband that scrapes and bruises are due to gardening accident. Pretend you don’t see husband roll his eyes and mutter as he walks away. Give apple to horse.

*Stage 8:* Go to see horse. Momentarily consider riding but remember arthritis won’t let you lift leg high enough to reach stirrup — even when on mounting block. Share beer with grateful horse & recall “good old days”.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm hovering between 4 & 5 :lol:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Hahaha, that's brilliant! I'm between stages 2 and three. :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm between stages one and two. :wink: I laugh and cuss at the same time when I fall off.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Stage one and two for me, I usually curse up a storm but I always laugh about it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha I'm around one and two leaning more towards one haha


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably between 4 and 5 lol although *knock on wood* haven't been injured enough to go to the hospital yet lol


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm between 2 & 3. If one my horses spins or bucks a little, I got take an advil before bed or I won't be able to move the next day.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm currently on one, two and three. 
It's usually two, since Dude isn't finished with his training to stop and stand when I'm not on his back yet ;; But the other horses are usually number one, since I get careless and just flop off xD
And 3 tends to happen quite randomly..all will be going good, and someone takes off without warning, then my horse takes off while I'm talking to someone taking s break, and I manage to not take off with them, lol. Too bad none of the horses I ride are trained to my standards  Yet, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha that great


----------



## RebelMare (May 2, 2011)

Between 2 and 3, especially with this new lesson horse, Amigo. Last summer, I was the only one not freaking out when I tore up my arm at a lesson.  And I am definitly friends with the Ibeprophin (however you spell that).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh dear, I'm I'm at 6. The paramedics know my name


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

oh no haha !!!!!!!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm on 3 and 4. xD


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

1-4. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

This is too funny... I am at 2-3 and am looking forward to 8


----------

